# [SOLVED] Problem with Video Intel Corporation 82845G/GL

## saulhidalgo

After last update of my system, my video is not working well. Right now, I have a 1024x768 resolution (I would like to have 1280x1024) and the acceleration is not the best for drag, scroll or videos.

Sometimes I lose (totally) the acceleration and get the message

(EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration.

And I forced to reboot. I tried all the tricks, but it stills happend. It happens easily (after 3 or 5 mins) with dwm, awesome and e17, but with OpenBox AND xcompmgr it happend after 20 or 30 hours aprox. I would like to use any tiling WM or another WM. I am tired of openbox. However, it is not the main problem. I want to have my 1280x1024 resolution and acceleration again.

I am using:

xcompmgr-1.1.5

openbox-3.4.11.2

libdrm-2.4.25

xorg-server-1.9.5

gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

USE="-gtk -cdr alsa multiuser nethack X hpn -libedit bash-completion jpeg tiff png jpeg2k rar nsplugin mmx sse2 -opengl gif tint2conf svg vim-syntax -minimal msn prediction -extras libnotify win32codecs ogg sse java oss ffmpeg threads  -startup-notification ncurses -xscreensaver -gstreamer vorbis mpeg udev -joystick -sdl -cups -ldap -pam -hunspell -3dnow -3dnowext xmp -aspell wma aac mp4 flac digitalradio asf xcb fontconfig truetype mp3 kde dbus qt3support -handbook static-libs gd apache2 mysqli xml ant jmf cairo djvu policykit audacious 32bits -64bits extras device-mapper -fontforge python aqua fbcondecor icu qt4 mysql postgres sqlite3 fastcgi directfb fbcon symlink"
```

I tried without xorg.conf and with it. My actual xorg.conf is this one:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "Files"

# RgbPath is the location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the 

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

# By default, Red Hat 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

# the X server to render fonts.

   #RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   #FontPath     "unix/:7100"

#EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#   Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#   Option   "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:swapcaps"

# Or if you just want both to be control, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:nocaps"

#

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "la"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   #DisplaySize  320   240

   HorizSync   31.5 - 50.0

  VertRefresh 40-90

  Option      "PreferredMode" "1280x1024"

   #Option       "dpms"

  Modeline "1280x60_60.00"    6.25  1280 1320 1440 1600  60 63 73 76 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

       ### Available Driver options are:-

       ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

       ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

       ### [arg]: arg optional

       #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

       #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

       #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

       #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

       #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

       #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

       #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

       #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

       #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

       #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

 #Identifier  "intel i915"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

Option "XvMC" "true"

 #VideoRam    32768

 Option      "Shadow" "false"

# Option      "XVideo"  "On"

 Option      "DevicePresence"  "On"

 Option      "PageFlip" "true"

 BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

 Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

 Option      "AccelMethod" "uxa"

 Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

 Option      "XAA NoOffScreenPixmaps"

 Option      "Add ARGBXVisuals"  "True"

 Option      "Tiling" "false" 

 Option      "EXAOptimizeMigration" "true"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     16

   Modes     "1280x1024"

 EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "Enabled"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Driver "intel"

  Identifier "old intel stuff"

  Option "DRI" "false"

EndSection
```

This is my xorg log

```
[    13.119] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[    13.120] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    13.120] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 i686 Gentoo

[    13.120] Current Operating System: Linux optiplexgx260 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Thu May 19 18:28:29 VET 2011 i686

[    13.120] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 console=tty1 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=uvesafb:mtrr quiet vga=0x30C

[    13.120] Build Date: 19 May 2011  10:32:27AM

[    13.120]  

[    13.120] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[    13.120]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    13.120] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    13.120] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat May 21 22:20:23 2011

[    13.160] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    13.178] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    13.179] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    13.179] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    13.179] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    13.179] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    13.179] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    13.179] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    13.270] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    13.270] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    13.270] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    13.270] (II) Loader magic: 0x81e5de0

[    13.270] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    13.270]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    13.270]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    13.270]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    13.270]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    13.271] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2562:1028:0126 rev 1, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xff680000/524288

[    13.272] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    13.272] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    13.372] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    13.432] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.432]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.432]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    13.432]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    13.432] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    13.432] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    13.432] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    13.432] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    13.432] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    13.432] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    13.433] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    13.433] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    13.433] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    13.447] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.447]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.447]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    13.447]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    13.447] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    13.447] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    13.448] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    13.483] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.483]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.483]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    13.497] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    13.497] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    13.497] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    13.498] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    13.519] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.519]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[    13.519]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    13.519]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    13.520] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    13.520] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    13.520] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    13.548] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.548]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.548]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    13.548] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    13.548] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    13.549] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    13.557] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.557]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.2.0

[    13.557]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    13.557] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    13.557] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    13.557] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[    13.557] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[    13.557] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    13.557] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    13.558] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    13.662] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.662]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 2.14.0

[    13.662]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    13.662]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    13.662] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    13.662] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    13.673] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.673]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.3.0

[    13.673]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    13.673]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    13.674] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    13.674] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    13.677] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.677]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 0.4.2

[    13.677]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    13.677] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[    13.678] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    13.678] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[    13.678] (++) using VT number 7

[    13.686] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[    13.686] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[    13.686] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    13.686] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    13.687] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    13.702] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.702]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 0.0.2

[    13.702]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    13.702] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    13.702] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    13.702] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[    13.702] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    13.702] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    13.702] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[    13.702] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[    13.702] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    13.702] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    13.702] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    13.703] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    13.703] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 845G

[    13.703] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "845G"

[    13.703] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

[    13.703] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[    13.703] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[    13.734] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA1

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz)

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 489 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 connected

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Using fuzzy aspect match for initial modes

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1024x768

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    13.751] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[    13.751] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    13.751] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    13.751] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    13.752] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    13.783] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.783]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.783]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    13.783] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    13.783] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    13.783] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    13.783] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    13.783] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    13.783] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    13.812] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    13.812] (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 131072 KB

[    13.812] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    13.812] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[    13.812] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x768 stride 4096, tiled

[    13.827] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    13.827] (II)         solid

[    13.827] (II)         copy

[    13.827] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    13.827] (II)         put_image

[    13.827] (II)         get_image

[    13.827] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[    13.827] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    13.828] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[    13.841] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    13.841] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    13.841] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

[    13.841] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

[    13.841] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    13.841] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    13.842] (--) RandR disabled

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    13.842] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    14.015] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    14.015] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    14.015] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    14.015] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[    14.015] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    14.015] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

[    14.015] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    14.016] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

[    14.702] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    14.703] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.703] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    14.703] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    14.714] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.714]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.6.0

[    14.714]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    14.714]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    14.714] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    14.714] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    14.714] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    14.714] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    14.714] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    14.714] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.714] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    14.714] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.761] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    14.761] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.761] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    14.761] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    14.761] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    14.761] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    14.761] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    14.761] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.761] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    14.761] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.773] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    14.773] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.773] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    14.773] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    14.773] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    14.773] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    14.773] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    14.773] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.773] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    14.773] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.774] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    14.775] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    14.775] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[    14.775] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    14.775] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    14.775] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    14.775] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[    14.775] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    14.775] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    14.775] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    14.775] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    14.775] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    14.775] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    14.775] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    14.775] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    14.775] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    14.775] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    14.775] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    14.776] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    14.776] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

I already run revdep-rebuild.

EDIT: And it has been installed without HAL.

Do you have a 845G working well? May you paste your conf?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks you a lot  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Saul Hidalgo.

----------

## Gusar

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have a 845G working well?

 

No one does, all the new stuff (KMS, UXA, etc) has not been kind to those old graphic chips and Intel doesn't care about them. Your only option is dropping all acceleration, by using this as your xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier "old intel stuff"

    Driver "intel"

    Option "shadow" "true"

EndSection
```

----------

## saulhidalgo

Thanks for you soon answer.

I added that lines in my xorg.conf, and it has a improvement!!

Now, I get the message 

```
(EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration. 
```

but I do NOT lose my acceleration!!!! (Just lose the mouse's icon. It shows a wrong icon, but I dont care about it) That is really great. And.... I am on DWM!! Thanks a lot Gusar.

However, I have 1024x768 yet  :Sad: . I want to have my 1280x1024 resolution again. I tried to downgrade, but I was not able to do it. I have recompiled the kernel adding fbcon as module, mesa, xorg-server, xf86-video-intel, xf86-input-mouse, xf86-input-keboard, libx11 and libdrm. But I have the same result.

How can I get back my 1280x1024??   :Sad: 

Here is my new xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier     "X.org Configured"

  Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

  InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

  InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "Files"

#       ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#EndSection

Section "Module"

       Load  "dbe"

       Load  "glx"

       Load  "dri2"

       Load  "dri"

       Load  "extmod"

       Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbOptions"    "compose:ralt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier  "Mouse0"

       Driver      "mouse"

       Option     "Protocol" "auto"

       Option     "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

       Option     "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier   "Monitor0"

  VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

  ModelName    "Monitor Model"

  HorizSync    30-70

  VertRefresh  50-160

  Option      "DPMS"

  Option      "PreferredMode" "1280x1024"

EndSection

Section "Device"

       ### Available Driver options are:-

       ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

       ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

       ### [arg]: arg optional

       #Option     "NoAccel"              # [<bool>]

       #Option     "SWcursor"             # [<bool>]

       #Option     "ColorKey"             # <i>

       #Option     "CacheLines"           # <i>

       #Option     "Dac6Bit"              # [<bool>]

       #Option     "DRI"                  # [<bool>]

       #Option     "NoDDC"                # [<bool>]

       #Option     "ShowCache"            # [<bool>]

       #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"         # <i>

       #Option     "PageFlip"             # [<bool>]

 #Identifier  "intel i915"

  Identifier  "Card0"

  Driver      "intel"

  #Driver      "i810"

  VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

Option "XvMC" "true"

 #VideoRam    32768

 Option       "ModeDebug" "true"

 Option      "Shadow" "true"

 Option      "DRI" "false"

# Option      "XVideo"  "On"

 Option      "DevicePresence"  "On"

 Option      "PageFlip" "true"

 BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

 Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

 Option      "AccelMethod" "uxa"

 Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

 Option      "XAA NoOffScreenPixmaps"

 Option      "Add ARGBXVisuals"  "True"

 Option      "Tiling" "false" 

 Option      "EXAOptimizeMigration" "true"

  BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen0"

  Device     "Card0"

  Monitor    "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth 16

 SubSection "Display"

  Viewport   0 0

  Depth     1

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Viewport   0 0

  Depth     4

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Viewport   0 0

  Depth     8

   Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Viewport   0 0

  Depth     15

   Modes     "1280x1024@60,00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Viewport   0 0

  Depth     16

   Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#  Option "Composite" "Enabled"

#EndSection

#Section "DRI"

# Mode 0666

#EndSection

#Section "Device"

#  Driver "intel"

#  Identifier "old intel stuff"

#  Option "DRI" "false"

#EndSection

#

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier "card0"

#    Driver "intel"

#    Option "DRI" "false"

#    Option "Shadow" "false"

#EndSection
```

----------

## Gusar

If you still get acceleration (until the gpu hangs), that option didn't take. It disables everything except Xv overlay. Start by doing what I said, using *only* what I wrote as xorg.conf. The rest in your xorg.conf either does nothing or interferes with stuff. Also, you can get rid of xf86-input-mouse and xf86-input-keboard, but you need to install xf86-input-evdev if you haven't already. If you still don't get 1280x1024, use pastebin to post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## saulhidalgo

ok. I did just that you said. I unmerge xf86-input-keyboard and mouse. I wrote in the xorg.conf *just* the config that you gave. Btw, maybe I am wrong about the acceleration. Xorg.0.log says that it is disable but scroll and moving windows looks cool. And after the hung they are cool yet.

Here is the Xorg.0.log. I still have 1024x768.   :Sad: 

```
http://pastebin.com/RLvcFFJ2
```

Thank you again   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gusar

Your monitor doesn't report 1280x1024 via EDID. You'll need to provide your own modeline. The problem is, it's been a long time since I did that, so I'm not sure how to do it. Try this:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier "old intel stuff"

    Driver "intel"

    Option "shadow" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Default Monitor"

    Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync

    Option "PreferredMode" "1280x1024_60.00"

EndSection
```

----------

## saulhidalgo

I tried with that xorg.conf and it does not work  :Sad:  .  Maybe the problem is because my monitor is behind a KVM. How can I set the resolution ignoring the EDID?

What do you recommend me?

----------

## saulhidalgo

 *Quote:*   

> Maybe the problem is because my monitor is behind a KVM

 

I meant a monitor switch which has 3 computers plugged. I have around 2 weeks with my resolution wrong   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . What can I do guys? I would like to have my correct resolution back (1280x1024). Is the xorg-server giving problems? Or the xf86-video-intel?

----------

## Gusar

I have no experience with KVM switches. Does everything work ok without it?

----------

## saulhidalgo

SOLVED!!!!!!!!!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Here I post my xorg.conf to help the Comunity!!

Thanks Gusar for all your help!! 

```
Section "Device"

 Identifier "old intel stuff"

 Driver "intel"

 Option "shadow" "true"

 Option "IgnoreEDID" "true" 

 Option "NoDDC" "on"

 Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"

 Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"

 Option "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor" 

 Identifier "Default Monitor" 

 Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync 

 Option "PreferredMode" "1280x1024_60.00" 

 HorizSync 28-80

 VertRefresh 51-80

 #Horizsync 31.5-64.0

 #Vertrefresh 56.0 - 65.0

 #modeline "1280x1024" 109.00 1280 1368 1496 1712 1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

 #HorizSync 50-60

 #VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#  DefaultDepth 16

#EndSection

#

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

#   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Monitor    "Default Monitor"

  DefaultDepth 16

  Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

  #Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"

  Option "NoDDC" "true"

 SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     1

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     4

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     8

   Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     24

   Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     16

   Modes     "1280x1024"

 EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Now I am using awesome windows manager and posting it from vimprobable!!

Thanks!!

----------

